# Hardy Plank/SF - how do I figure?



## MHMConstruction

Anyone got a formula for # of planks needed per 100/sf?

Either the 8.25" or the 7.25" - I'm easy

I've got around 1600-1700 sf of T111 to pull down and replace w/ hardy plank.

My brain is fried - just staring at the calculator.

Anyone?
MHM


----------



## Patrick

using 12' boards, 

4" 26pc/sq
5" 21pc/sq
6" 17pc/sq
7" 15pc/sq


----------



## MHMConstruction

thanks - that's close to 84 lumber's est


----------



## Cole

I don't want to sound like an ass, but that is pretty easy to figure out.

12' x 4" = 4 SF

100 SF / 4 SF = 25 pieces, throw one in for waste and you have 26 pieces!

If you do not have a construction calculator, I would suggest you to pick one up, they are great!


----------



## Colortones

Hardie's installation guidelines has a great calculation tool that incorperates a 5% waste factor. Otherwise I multiply the sqf by 2 for 7 1/4 and 1.71 for 8 1/4.


----------



## thesidingpro

Who really gets 5% waist? maybe if you had a 12x12 shed to cover and you only had to trim a couple inches of each piece for the post corner.

I'd say it atleast twice that if not 15% is the norm.


----------



## neolitic

I agree. If there are gables and cheek walls involved I always go ...X1.15.
Unless you enjoy racing to the lumber yard for one more piece at 4:30pm:whistling


----------



## MHMConstruction

Cole,
You sound like an ass

Everyone else - thanks!

MHM


----------



## Cole

MHMConstruction said:


> Cole,
> You sound like an ass
> 
> Everyone else - thanks!
> 
> MHM


Ok!


----------



## neolitic

_All of us_, don't agree with _some of us_, all of the time.....


----------



## Cole

I just don't get how you can install a product without knowing how to calculate how much you will need.

Am I alone?

BTW- To the OP, I am sorry if I am coming off like an ass, you can ask anyone on this forum who have known me long enough to know that I am the farthest from an ass you will meet.


----------



## neolitic

Cole said:


> Am I alone?


Nope


----------



## AustinDB

try posting basic questions like this on the electrical forum-they'll rip you a new you know what. Cole's presentation was more then gracious. Given the initial square footage, the height of the wall is important as you may need an extra course depending on where it falls. Do you guys adjust the overhang (1") plus or minus at times to hit the window or fascia?


----------



## MHMConstruction

no worries - I deal with asses every day

Last year my partner and I did $215,000 in Hardy Plank installs, and never once had to figure out how many planks it took. 

Why?

The materials were on the job when we got there - it's crazy I know, but it happens sometimes 

:w00t:


----------



## AustinDB

MHMConstruction said:


> no worries - I deal with *ass'* every day


----------



## MHMConstruction

4x4-
i think you're right - egg on my face

my parent's were both English teachers, too - so I'm really embarrassed!

arty:


----------



## AustinDB

well I have to admit...I checked with my wife before posting :thumbsup:


----------

